# Name the Fruit .



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

[/IMG]Name the fruit:



[/IMG]


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 22, 2012)

First photo is a paw paw.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 22, 2012)

2nd is a cashew.


----------



## tkern (Mar 22, 2012)

I think the yellow one on the left is Bradley. Saw him once at a parade.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 22, 2012)

The second one is a cashew apple.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 22, 2012)

tkern said:


> I think the yellow one on the left is Bradley. Saw him once at a parade.



:lol2:


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

[/IMG]You are quick .
I was talking to my mom about Paws Paws that her dad use go into the hills of VA. to get .
and they have a queen.


----------



## tkern (Mar 22, 2012)

thats your mom? damn...


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

cashew apple wine anyone.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

NO no that's the paw paw queen.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 22, 2012)

But do they have a possum queen?


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

ok this might take a little longer.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes they have a possum queen but it's a little different .



[/IMG]


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 22, 2012)

steeley said:


> ok this might take a little longer.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Gac: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gac


----------



## tkern (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwD5rQ-_d4&ob=av2e


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

HMMM that's good GAC.
nice guess Andrew .


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 22, 2012)

What about this one:


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

[/IMG]

I would be remissed if i did not add a recipe for possum.


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

is it SOPOTE.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 22, 2012)

steeley said:


> is it SOPOTE.



No sir.
Edit: I should add you're very close. I just looked it up and they are 'closely related to' mamey sapote.


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

[/IMG]Here is a wired one.


----------



## steeley (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh canistel or egg fruit that was a tough one.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 22, 2012)

steeley said:


> Oh canistel or egg fruit that was a tough one.



Well done. I think the one you posted is harder.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 23, 2012)

One of the more attractive Possum Queens I've seen.

How about this one:


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 23, 2012)

or this one...






Our neighbor used to have these growing next to our fence when we were kids. They are extremely nasty when you step on a rotten one and it oozes between your toes.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 23, 2012)

Monster Fruit and Cherimoya?


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> or this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one is easy, sugar apple.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 23, 2012)

steeley said:


> [/IMG]Here is a wired one.



Still can't guess this one.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 23, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Still can't guess this one.



Screwpine / Pandanus



Andrew H said:


> That one is easy, sugar apple.



I was close!


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 23, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Screwpine / Pandanus
> 
> 
> 
> I was close!



How on earth did you figure that out. I've never even heard of that.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's a good one:


----------



## Tristan (Mar 23, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> That one is easy, sugar apple.



We call them custard apples here, but they are yums.

I am amazed that there are still fruits i've never seen before much less ate.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 23, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> How on earth did you figure that out. I've never even heard of that.



I didn't, my girlfriend the botany nerd did. Lol.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 23, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> How on earth did you figure that out. I've never even heard of that.



***. I've had pandanus plants around me since birth, and it is a ubiquitious flavoring in Asian dishes/desserts. I've never once seen this flower. It isn't the fruit that we eat anyway. Pandanus, or Pandan, is valued for its leaves and the unique aroma that it lends to rice, waters, syrups and dishes. 

Nobody eats that flower/fruit. I thought it was a jackfruit


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 23, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Pandanus, or Pandan, is valued for its leaves and the unique aroma that it lends to rice, waters, syrups and dishes.



Interesting. Do you steep the leaves and then remove them or grind them and add to dishes?


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

:ggodjob:Screw pine fruit / pandanus we have a winner


----------



## Tristan (Mar 23, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Interesting. Do you steep the leaves and then remove them or grind them and add to dishes?



It is always steeped and removed, or cooked together with and removed at the end. Tied in a bundle before hand. It grows like a weed, and is virtually indestructible - reproducing using cuttings. We have it in an egg jam - kaya, Pandan Cake, countless pandan desserts. It has a very pleasant smell/aroma.

Some drivers around here leave bundles in their car, as they believe the smell wards off bugs. I always thought that was hokey, but hey, its a nice smell so no complaints when I pop into a cab and it smells like Pandan.


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

Definition: Pandan is a herbaceous tropical plant with long green leaves. In Southeast Asia, pandan leaves are used to lend a unique taste and aroma to many Thai desserts and some drinks. Pandan leaves can also be used to wrap savory foods, such as chicken (see recipe links below). Pandan paste is used in cakes and desserts, as it is sweet and imbues foods with a bright green color. It can be purchased as a ready-to-use paste in Asian specialty stores. If purchased fresh, pandan leaves should be pounded into a paste for use in desserts, adding water sparingly.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 23, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Here's a good one:



Japanese Honeysuckle?


----------



## Tristan (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm we always used the juice not the paste. Though since it is edible I guess that works too. It isn't just thai. Malaysian, singaporean, indonesian cooking all features this plant very heavily. Dirt cheap too.


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

JABOTICABA.



[/IMG]


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 23, 2012)

steeley said:


> JABOTICABA.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Winner!


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

OK .



[/IMG]


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 23, 2012)

Mmmm Kaya toast and runny eggs mmmmmm


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

[/IMG]Do mean something like this .
might have to make a batch.


----------



## bprescot (Mar 23, 2012)

I am in awe of you guys. I've never seen nor heard nor tasted ANY of these (except the jackfruit). I've got to get out more I guess...


----------



## bprescot (Mar 23, 2012)

I've only got one that might stump. Friend brought (maybe smuggled, actually) it back on a trip.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 23, 2012)

steeley said:


> OK .
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I had these in my front yard when I lived in Guam. Finger limes? Can't think of the technical term for them. They tasted like a combo of star fruit and lime.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 23, 2012)

This one should be easy.

Dave






[/IMG]


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys are nuts. Open a fruit stand, I'll be there every week.


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

[/IMG]It is like starfruit called BILIMBI When i think of finger limes i think of these.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

That could be a dried up MANGOSTEEN.
Which you can buy now in the states.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

looks like MIRACLE FRUIT which are a dollar a berry.
it turns sour into sweet.



[/IMG]


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 23, 2012)

That egg fruit posted is cool. I had one of those a few years ago in China and I have always wondered what it was. All I remembered was it was like eating a hardboiled egg.


----------



## bprescot (Mar 24, 2012)

steeley said:


> That could be a dried up MANGOSTEEN.
> Which you can buy now in the states.
> 
> 
> ...



If you're referring to the thingy I posted, then nope. Thing was huge and had an thick hard outer shell if that helps. My friend brought it back while visiting India.


----------



## steeley (Mar 24, 2012)

Is IT GUANBANA


----------



## steeley (Mar 24, 2012)

Well here is one : hint Dave dislikes the wood



[/IMG]


----------



## MadMel (Mar 24, 2012)

steeley said:


> Well here is one : hint Dave dislikes the wood
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Salak, or snakeskin fruit.


----------



## steeley (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you have them in AUS. THEY LOOK TASTY.


----------



## MadMel (Mar 24, 2012)

steeley said:


> Do you have them in AUS. THEY LOOK TASTY.



Don think so.. it's a south-east asian kinda fruit.. Use to have it when I was back in Singapore..


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 24, 2012)

steeley, you keep capitalizing the names of the fruit, and it was reminding me of something. Couldn't remember what until I read MIRACLE FRUIT.

MIRACLEBERRY, perhaps?


----------



## steeley (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea one in the same i guess you can get it in all sort of ways.




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

[/IMG]New one hint:kids love it.



[/IMG]


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 25, 2012)

Ice cream bean? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice-cream_bean


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

:ggodjob:You are quick my friend . looks pretty cool to eat and the kids love it.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 25, 2012)

steeley said:


> :ggodjob:You are quick my friend . looks pretty cool to eat and the kids love it.



I saw it in a FCI blog post once. How about an easy one:


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 25, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> This one should
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coffee?


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 25, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> I saw it in a FCI blog post once. How about an easy one:
> View attachment 5587



hand of buddha


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]they grow in big trees.


----------



## memorael (Mar 25, 2012)

holy cheese... this is more educational than sesame street, makes me wonder what other fruits are around there that we don't even know about. I thought I was nerdy when I discovered the pink flesh apples and the black skinned ones.
Thanks for posting this guys!


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## sachem allison (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucretia said:


>



loquat one of my favorites


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 25, 2012)

steeley said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]they grow in big trees.



Star apple?


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 25, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> coffee?



+1


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 25, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> coffee?



Yup! Kona Coffee Cherries. 

Dave


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

[/IMG]YEP ! Star apple


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 25, 2012)

This is an easy one:


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 25, 2012)

Vanilla beans.


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

[/IMG]Andrew is kicking butt on this
new one hint: you can make wine with it to.



[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 25, 2012)

dates


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

) 
Vanilla orchids originally came from Mexico where pollination was carried out by a local tiny bee :
the melipone.
In other countries, including Madagascar, it must be carried out by hand since the melipone only exists in Mexico.
It took years to develop - at the end of the 19th century - a successful method of pollinating the flower by mans hand.http://www.kafrin.com/bloom/from_bloom_to_bean.htm


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

:biggrin:no not dates can't you read the sign.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 25, 2012)

steeley said:


> :biggrin:no not dates can't you read the sign.



Burmese grapes?


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn Andrew were going to have to switch to vegetables .


----------

